# Trailer Ideas



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

12345697890


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Holy crap, that things as big as your Kia! Yeah, that trailer may be the way to go. Really, you can do a lot of things with them, and its completely up to you. But, it might be a safer way to travel for your, as well as giving you peace of mind while you travel.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't have a yak, but my electric-only lakes boat is a little 12 footer, so we're kinda in the same boat (pun intended!) 

But yeah, I'd definitely go the trailer route. If for no other reason, it's just downright easier. It helps keep your day from becoming more of a chore than anything else, which will probably lead to you actually going out more. There are a ton of other reasons why I prefer to trailer, but it seems like you're already headed in that direction anyway, so...

As far as what trailer to shoot for, that's a whole 'nother ballgame!

Modifying one of those Harbor Freight trailers would be a good option, provided you're at least somewhat mechanically inclined. Welding AND bolting everything like he did, though, is completely ridiculous and laughable, but I digress... So if you don't know how to weld, don't let that fact discourage you -- just make sure to use hard bolts and nuts, and lock washers!

You could also look on craigslist for small (12- 14') boat trailers, or even a single jet ski trailer. All you'd really need to change about it is the bunk positioning. Set the bunks to fit the yak rightside-up, then you'll also have the option of launching it like you would a regular boat. In that case, you'll also be able to keep your gear in the yak; speeding up the process that much more. Personally, I'd go this route!

Good luck!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My only advice would be that if you're going to deck out a trailer, than do it so you can carry at least 4 kayaks. There were a couple pics in that second link of some great, easy ways to carry 4+.
I mean, if you're gonna have a trailer, than have a trailer, right?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

As whjr said...jet ski trailer. I was looking at the harbor freight trailers and read of guys having trouble with the bearings and tires. You can find them relatively cheap on CL. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jet ski trailer is the way to go IMO. I just modified one not to long ago and can't wait to try it out. It didn't cost much at all for the parts. I got the trailer off Craigslist for a great price the trailer was in great shape. I would think a small boat trailer could be modified just as easy.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 91020

I can haul 5 kayaks on this setup I made! The yaks on top would set on there side to add 2 more if needed !!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I like Stuhly's set up a lot. Simple on/off for one boat. But plenty of room for hauling multiple boats. 
Perfect!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Harbor Freight and have been using it for over 5 years now. I've kept it simple just like my kayak. 99% of the time I'm just hauling 1 kayak and it rides nice and low behind the car and has almost no affect on gas mileage. Here's a shot of it hauling two yaks.








You will need a tongue 3 foot extension for it. 
http://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=SJ85ERN


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

No I didn't really. I just put down some 2x6's for the deck of the trailer to add some weight because it would sometimes bounce a little. After that I just put two 8 foot carpeted bunks for the boat to rest on and thats it. Even those aren't necessary though. Like I said, super simple.
For the extension I bought this --> http://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=SJ85ERN


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

You made it to old towns Facebook. Congrats lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's great! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a 4×6 utility trailer. I just strapped on some 2x4s just to hold the kayaks on the trailer. I strap the kayaks down with 3 to 4 straps per yak. Probably overkill but I don't want a yak to eat asphalt. 

I've had three on it at one time as is. I have plans to lengthen the tongue 2 feet to even the weight out the trailer. As of now the weight is all on the back of the trailer.....nothing on the tongue. I also want to weld 4 corner posts and cross bars 4 feet off of the bed of the trailer. This will free up the bed for a gear box and give me more room for yaks on the cross bars.


I bought it for 250 off of craigslist

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I just posted my trailer for sale in the OGF Marketplace. Hauls 3 yaks easily.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

inrll said:


> I have a Harbor Freight and have been using it for over 5 years now. I've kept it simple just like my kayak. 99% of the time I'm just hauling 1 kayak and it rides nice and low behind the car and has almost no affect on gas mileage. Here's a shot of it hauling two yaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need tags for that small trailer? I'm trying to calculate the total cost of buying a trailer for a kayak. So far things are adding up quick, cost of trailer, cost of trailer hitch/ball/ball mount for my kia soul.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes you need tags. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

